# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  BANDEJAS PARA FRUTA TERMOFORMADO

## Andres Berrocal Ger

Señores, somos una empresa que ofrecemos soluciones de plástico en lo que se refiere a protección de la fruta, como bandejas de plástico para el transporte y protección de la misma. También ofrecemos bandejas con alveolos, para transporte de granadilla, manzana, palta, Mango, entre otros. Contacto: Andres Berrocal 941451418 andres.berrocal@innovapackperu.com  Tenemos capacidad para desarrollar cualquier producto.Temas similares: Foresteria: Alternativas con bandejas Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

----------

